
This map shows all the battles fought around the world in the last 4,000 years - ichaib
http://indy100.independent.co.uk/article/this-map-shows-all-the-battles-fought-around-the-world-in-the-last-4000-years--ZybhT9cFRx
======
DrScump
Origin site posted earlier today and a month ago, the latter with 79 comments:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11154294](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11154294)

